# does peg mgf bring up individual bodyparts



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

does peg mgf work locally ie a weeker bodypart like hamstrings that you wouldn't normally inject could you use it while you were concentrating on bringing them up to create new cells or does it run through the body and just get used where needed ? anyone got any info ta


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in my opinion it does work to a degree but we are talking small improvements that may be seen on smaller muscle groups like Biceps/triceps but i cannot see it working on hamstrings.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

a couple of mates have used this and dont rate it at all! ithink all the hype surrounding this peptide was just hype!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

using MGF of any type is down to timing and what you are combining with it i have used it and rate it but then it is also down to what you expect from it


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> using MGF of any type is down to timing and what you are combining with it i have used it and rate it but then it is also down to what you expect from it


True but i think money invested in something else would be better spent, with better results.


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

not expectin massive gains just thought it might kick in the growth in that area been trainin long enought not to expect miracles with anything no matter how it's hyped these days just wanted an opinion from someone like you paul who's used it befor mgf an igf1 are about the only things i've never tried and thinkin of tryin them just gettin as much info and opinions as i can on how why an if lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ARNIE said:


> True but i think money invested in something else would be better spent, with better results.


without a doubt mate especially when you think most use GH/IGF/Slin and MGF far to early than they should, apart from slin the others give a few pounds of new muscle and this is over time when you have exhausted other routes and you are all ready big then a few pounds is alot and is noticed but when you are a average gym rat you see very little change which leads to many slating the products when in fact it is their ignorance that has caused the disappointment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

So Paul how do you rate it i know you rate it good but what was your actual experience did it interact with your other peptides, did you have to do any thing different? btw i have more important things to worry about like eating all my meals and getting all my suppluments in every day to be using some thing like that but i do enjoy to read about peoples experiences.

I do actually still have 4 kits of igf that i bought a year ago sitting in my fridge...i just realise its not needed by me yet but in case it became hard to get i would have it when i wanted to use it:rolleyes:


----------



## jediclampet (Jul 3, 2008)

I just started my first peg-mgf cycle (But have use all other compuonds numerous times):

3 iu HGH ED

80 mcg IGF ED

400 mcg peg-mgf 3 times per week

10-15 iu humulin r 3 times per week PWO

300 mg test per week

My first WO after the peg-mgf, the pumps were insane. I did arms and that was the worst (best?) arm pumps I have ever had.


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> without a doubt mate especially when you think most use GH/IGF/Slin and MGF far to early than they should, apart from slin the others give a few pounds of new muscle and this is over time when you have exhausted other routes and you are all ready big then a few pounds is alot and is noticed but when you are a average gym rat you see very little change which leads to many slating the products when in fact it is their ignorance that has caused the disappointment.


Ok paul still considering it yet tryin to put my plan together for the next 6 months befor startin dieting again after xmas for the north west an britain an hopefully try to better my 6th place in class 1 at the brit this year every pound or half pound counts for a lot there as you know yourself


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> without a doubt mate especially when you think most use GH/IGF/Slin and MGF far to early than they should, apart from slin the others give a few pounds of new muscle and this is over time when you have exhausted other routes and you are all ready big then a few pounds is alot and is noticed but when you are a average gym rat you see very little change which leads to many slating the products when in fact it is their ignorance that has caused the disappointment.


 yeah this is true paul(im not ignorant though) but willing to listen to experience mate, the lads wernt competing but were in really good nick, yeah you have blown me out of the water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> So Paul how do you rate it i know you rate it good but what was your actual experience did it interact with your other peptides, did you have to do any thing different?


I found it added an extra cpl of pounds onto my physique that i would not normally expect from the gear and other things i would use although the gains come a few months after the cycle because new muscle cells need to mature this takes time and nutrition.

I used it twice a week along with IGF-1LR3 3 x week and GH eod with slin....



ARNIE said:


> yeah this is true paul(im not ignorant though) but willing to listen to experience mate, the lads wernt competing but were in really good nick, yeah you have blown me out of the water


I am not calling you ignorant mate what i am saying is that many expect the gains far to quickly and at to higher amount they don't realise that both IGF and MGF do not cause instant muscle growth so when they gain no new muscle they slate the product when in fact they should be patient...


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

yeah i've read it's more months later you see a difference i'm fine with that next show isn't till may so lookin long term anyway cheers paul .


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

jediclampet said:


> I just started my first peg-mgf cycle (But have use all other compuonds numerous times):
> 
> 3 iu HGH ED
> 
> ...


Mate sorry to say but Peg-MGF 3 times a week and IGF1 every day will do nothing to help real tissue gains. In fact you will hinder your gains as you will disrupt the natural cycle of stem cell differentiation and proliferation.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Redman got to disagree with you here mate, it does work but not straight away, we are talking a few pounds at best and then you will only see the gains about 6months after as the new cells mature.

although i have found better results with using IGF 3 x week over ed use.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Redman got to disagree with you here mate, it does work but not straight away, we are talking a few pounds at best and then you will only see the gains about 6months after as the new cells mature.
> 
> although i have found better results with using IGF 3 x week over ed use.


I was refering to the use of ED IGF1 Lr3 with P-mgf. The timing is well off. There is no definate period of stem cell signalling (peg-mgf) vs stem cell fusing (igf). Taking both together they will simply cancel each other out.

ED Igf 1lr3 ED will work but eventually you will hit "the point of no stem cells"

A well timed MGF/IGF1lr3 or a well timed IGF1lr3 P-MGF will be effective but taken together or to close together and the results will be nothing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got you mate, yes totally agree i have seen much better results when i realised it was more down to timings than dose with these peptides..


----------

